# Linkage issue



## Georgebazzone (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi everyone. I’m new here and this is my first post. So I have a 68 GTO that I’m rebuilding with a column shift transmission, TH400 with a shift kit and 2500 stall. They ignition is in the dash. I’ve been looking around for the linkage that I need and all I’ve been seeing for it are for 69-72. I have the long rod that comes down from the column but nothing else. Ames performance, summit, year one, all show 69-72. Nothing for a 68. So my question is, would I be able to use the 69-72 kit on my 68? What’s the difference?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I have the 68 parts if you need them

Scott
2o6 465 9165


----------

